# repair lure



## angler69 (Sep 26, 2005)

_ dont usually paint or build lures but I have an old wood crankbait that has a chip. I got chart. paint and painted bare spot and it looks good but what doe you guys use as the clear coat? I have heard of epoxy but that seems it would be way to thick.

thanks_


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

You can mix it in a little cup and hit it with a blow dryer to heat it up, like James suggested. 

Clamp the lure in a small pair of vice grips to hold it while you apply the Devcon (which is available in the paint department at Walmart).

Then you can simply continue to hold the bait with the vice grips as you slowly rotate it over and over to prevent from running. It will take about 10 to 15 minutes to harden to the point where a drip or run is unlikely. 

Don't worry about brushing out the marks left by the brush. That stuff levels itself out very nicely. Just blow on the epoxy with your breath after applying it and all the tiny bubble will disappear and you'll have a crystal clear, smooth as glass repair when you're done.


----------

